# Hi all



## Vincent Pompe (Sep 23, 2004)

I was invited to have a look here, and allthough probably no one here knows me, I see a lot of familiar 'faces' from other forums.

So here I am, trying to compose, and I hope to get some good feedback here. (don't be shy, Just say what you think) LOL

Enough nonsense, see you all later!

Vincent

(PS if you want to know what I have botched up untill now, just have a look at my music page; http://www.epos-imaginaire.com/music.php )


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 23, 2004)

Ey Vincent, welcome to V.I.!


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

Hello and welcome!!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 24, 2004)

Vincent Pompe said:


> (don't be shy, Just say what you think) LOL
> [/url] )



lol
Welcome at V.I.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Vincent - nice seeing you here - see you 'round the forums.


----------

